# Camera bags inside Versailles



## Haydn1971 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm currently in Paris on holiday armed with practically my full kit of lenses (see below) - we are planning on going to Versailles tomorrow (Sunday) and I've stumbled across the access rules which appear to suggest that bags and such have to be left in the cloakrooms before entering the palace, but they won't accept photography equipment left in the cloakrooms, I'm guessing for security/theft reasons - has anyone visited and could clarify the situation, as I'd like to take my kit bag or at least my small rucksack with at least the 24-70 for the gardens and the 16-35 for the interiors - but don't want to be caught out by the rules. I would just carry the 6D and a single lens, but would prefer the flexibility of the 16-35, 24-70 & 135

I'm thinking as a one stop lens the 24-70 would work best, but would the 16-35 better suit the interiors ? Thoughts ?


----------



## Drum (Jun 1, 2013)

I was there last August and carried a small rucksack around with several lenses. The only photography related signs were related to the use of tripods and monopods in the gardens (not allowed!!). I think as long as whatever bag you carry is unobtrusive and allow to pass through an x-ray / search you'll be fine, along with the thousands of others carrying bags and sacks!!


----------



## epb729 (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm going to be in France in August and am very interested in any tips/info for shooting there as well.


----------



## Drum (Jun 1, 2013)

Versailles is really lovely however it is a huge tourist attraction and is extremely busy. You may want to get a shot but find that the volume of people forces you to compromise on what you want, however you are probably a far more experienced photographer than I am and may just do what I failed to do, I've added in some examples to show the crowds. P.S number 4 was a fluke....


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 1, 2013)

I suggest buying some postcards and instead enjoy the sight while you are there. An IPhone will be sufficient for the mandatory "I was there photo". Just my thoughts though.


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 1, 2013)

Photo 4 was indeed a fluke with no people in shot ;-)

Cheers for the comments folks, any more from anyone ?


----------



## Gennadiy_r (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi
I was there in August of 2012 and I had a camera bag on me. Did not have a problem with bringing it in. As for the lens... I had my 24-105... I would probably pick the same lens again if I had to go back. There is just too many people to walk around with a wide angle.


----------



## Rowbear (Jun 2, 2013)

I didn't go to Versaille, but I did go to the Louvre on my visit to Paris last September, and it was very crowded, as I presume Versaille will be. I agree with mwh1964 about enjoying the sights instead, buying postcards, or using a pocket camera/iphone ( I used my S90). I know its tempting to try and get awesome shots, but its too crowded to allow for that, so its best to leave the heavy gear behind and enjoy the time with your family 

Bonus info: My favorite spot to photograph Paris from above (way above) is from the top of La Tour Montparnasse (Tripods are allowed) Best view of Paris. They have designed the roof top as a platform for viewing Paris 360 degree, with protective glass protecting you from the wind, but with openings just for us photogs  A super quick elevator will take you up. If you've been to the Empire State or Top of the Rock roof tops, its that quick. Make sure to go for the sunset light. 

Notre Dame de Paris from la tour Montparnasse: 







Eifel tower and Paris from la tour Montparnasse:


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 2, 2013)

Having crawled out of bed late today, we bombed out of Versailles, took a stroll onto the islands, Notre Dame, Ile Stait Louis, Justice Courts, then over to the Louvre... After a rest back at the hotel, been back up to Montmarte and Sacre Coeur to get some dusk photos, get robbed in a local resturant etc ;-) took my Eos M as a low profile shooter and thankful that I did, so many shifty looking characters at Savre Coeur, pickpocket types, people selling Paris tat, laser pens, flying things, beers from 24 packs etc - thankfully the Police kept rolling by and scaring them off, grabbed a few photos as the lights on the basilica came on, then beat a hasty retreat to Montmarte around the corner where the local resturants and bars appear to keep the dodgy characters at bay - taxi back to the hotel from there.


----------

